# Liberals appoint a new veterans 'ombudsperson'



## garb811 (14 Nov 2018)

*Liberals appoint a new veterans 'ombudsperson'*



> ...
> The appointment of Craig Dalton was announced late Wednesday by Veterans Affairs Minister Seamus O'Regan, who thanked the outgoing ombudsman, Guy Parent, after his five-year term ended on Sunday.
> 
> Dalton served 25 years in the Canadian Army, which included a stint as the commander of the provincial reconstruction team in Kandahar and later as chief of staff for Task Force Kandahar.
> ...



A bit more at link above.


----------

